# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > امنیت در نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی >  بالاخره چه جوری سورس برنامه های تحت دات نت رو از دست ادمای فوضول پنهان کنیم

## HadiVB

سلام خدمت بزرگواران
من چند سالی هست که با دات نت کار می کنم اما هیچ وقت یه راه مطمئن برای جلوگیری از لو رفتن کد هام پیدا نکردم 
می شه یه راه سریع و مطمئن بهم معرفی کنین به خدا دیگه خسته شدم انقد دنبال یه راه گشتم لطفا مستقیم اشاره کنین دیگه دنبالش نگردم نرمافزاره کده هرچی هست لطف کنید مستقیم بزارین مرسی از همتون کار مارو هم راه بندازین صواب داره به خدا

----------


## مهران رسا

> سلام خدمت بزرگواران
> من چند سالی هست که با دات نت کار می کنم اما هیچ وقت یه راه مطمئن برای جلوگیری از لو رفتن کد هام پیدا نکردم 
> می شه یه راه سریع و مطمئن بهم معرفی کنین به خدا دیگه خسته شدم انقد دنبال یه راه گشتم لطفا مستقیم اشاره کنین دیگه دنبالش نگردم نرمافزاره کده هرچی هست لطف کنید مستقیم بزارین مرسی از همتون کار مارو هم راه بندازین صواب داره به خدا


در همین تالار بارها در موردش بحث شده . شما میتونید از نرم افزار Smart Assembly استفاده کنید :

----------


## ali.aghdam

به نظر من روش های و نرم افزار های  قبلی خوب نیستند چون بیشترشون حجم فایل رو بالا می برن  و کد خیلی هاشون رو میشه دوباره Disassmble کرد

خوب اینرا برا این گفتم تا یه برنامه جدید معرفی کنم قابلیت های کاملی داره و سازندگانش ادعا می کنند که فایل خروجی دیگه به وجود .NET Library محدود نیست ! و... کلی قابلیت دیگه که لیستش پایینه

سازندگان این برنامه یه نسخه رایگان هم برای آزمایش گذاشتن که می تونید برای تست ازش استفاده کنید ! :لبخند گشاده!: (آخه اگه باهاش برنامه تو پروتکت کنی موقع اجرا شدن پیام میده)و نرم افزارشون هنوز هک نشده! 

سایت سازنده : www.eziriz.com

*Key  Features* *Description* 


                                                      Application, Library and 
                                                      Windows Service *Whatever your .NET product, .NET Reactor  protects it.*

*Windows*                                                               Windows Forms Applications, Console  Applications,  Windows Services, Control & Class Libraries, WPF  Applications & Libraries                                                                                                                                                                                          *Web*                                                               ASP.NET Applications & Libraries, ASP.NET  Services, WCF Services, Sharepoint WebParts                                                                                                                                                                                         *Silverlight*                                                               Silverlight Applications & Libraries                                                                                                                                                                                         *Smart Device*                                                               Compact Framework Applications & Libraries                                                                                                                                                                                         *Others*                                                               SQL Server CLR Assemblies, Mono Applications &  Libraries                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           
                                                     .NET Reactor  offers full protection support for your ASP.NET Applications and  Libraries.                                                                                                                                                           

 .NET Reactor supports all .NET Framework  implementations, including Compact Framework, Silverlight and Mono:
                                                                                                                                                                           NET Framework  1.1/2.0/3.0/3.5/4.0
                                                            .NET CF  1.1/2.0/3.5
                                                            Silverlight  2.0/3.0/4.0
                                                            Mono 1.x/2.x                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           
                                                      64-bit Support                                                     .NET Reactor  supports 32-bit and 64-bit Assemblies.                                                                                                                                                           
                                                      Merging/Embedding                                                     .NET Reactor can merge or embed multiple .NET files  into one   executable(.exe) or library(.dll).                                                                                                                                                           
                                                      Compression                                                     .NET                                                        Reactor is able to  compress applications                                                        and embedded files  up to 50-75%.                                                                                                                                                           
                                                      NecroBit IL Code Protection                                                      NecroBit is a powerful protection technology which   stops   decompilation. NecroBit replaces the CIL code within methods  with encrypted   code. This way it is not possible to decompile/reverse  engineer your method   source code.                                                                                                                                                            
                                                      Anti ILDASM / Anti Decompiler                                                     No tool can  disassemble/decompile .NET Reactor protected code. ILDASM(the    Microsoft Intermediate Language disassembler) will actually report that  it   cannot interpret .NET Reactor protected assemblies.                                                                                                                                                           
                                                              Native EXE File                                                      .NET Reactor is able to generate a native x86 EXE  file stub for your application. This way it is not possible to directly  open your protected application in a  decompiler. The decompiler  recognizes your protected application as a native EXE file.                                                                                                                                                            
                                                              Pre-JIT Methods                                                     In combination  with the Native EXE File feature and NecroBit, .NET Reactor is able to  convert managed methods into REAL x86 native code. Only methods which  doesn't affect the runtime and platform behavior (mostly small methods  like property getters/setters...) are converted into native code.  By  nature this feature has an built-in protection against assembly  modification.                                                                                                                                                           
                                                      Obfuscation                                                     In addition to source protection, .NET Reactor  provides thorough class and member obfuscation complemented by different  exclusion schemes, use of non-printable   characters in obfuscated  names, and even  incremental obfuscation, which always generates the  same obfuscation strings for type and member names.                                                                                                                                                           
                                                      Declarative Obfuscation                                                      Declarative  Obfuscation support allows you to directly define which types and  members should be excluded from obfuscation. This can be done by using  the custom  attribute System.Reflection.ObfuscationAttribute in your  source code. .NET Reactor automatically detects the attribute and  excludes the corresponding types and members from obfuscation.                                                                                                                                                           
                                                      Control Flow  Obfuscation                                                     Control Flow Obfuscation converts the code inside your  methods into spaghetti code, which whilst   retaining the function of  the code makes it extremely difficult for human eyes and decompilers to  follow the   program logic. Decompilers are not able to decompile the  spaghetti code back to your original source code.                                                                                                                                                           
                                                      String Encryption                                                     String  encryption makes it difficult for a   hacker to understand your code and  to attempt a code patch of your assembly, as he will be unable to    identify the text of messages or other useful strings, making it much  more   difficult to identify where to patch your code. This feature has   a built-in protection against assembly manipulation.                                                                                                                                                           
                                                          Strong Name Removal Protection                                                     Strong Name Removal Protection prevents your protected  assembly from being tampered by hacker   tools as they are not able to  correctly resign the assembly with a different stong name.                                                                                                                                                           
                                                          Resource Encryption and Compression                                                     .NET Reactor can  improve protection and assembly size by compressing and encrypting your  managed resources. At runtime, when required the resources are  automatically decompressed and decrypted.                                                                                                                                                           
                                                      Powerful Licensing System                                                     Powerful  and flexible, the .NET Reactor licensing  features allow you to   enforce your license conditions and protect your  revenue stream by using   hardware and software locks. The license  manager can build trial or permanent   licenses, in a matter of seconds.  A fully documented software development kit   (SDK), complete with  examples, allows you to call the licensing system directly   from your  code, allowing you to create custom extensions to the licensing    system.                                                                                                                                                            
                                                              Third Party Support                                                     .NET Reactor is a  mature product which has attracted third party development of    add-ons.

                                                      Full Language Support                                                     .NET Reactor supports all types of managed assemblies  (C#‎‎, VB.NET, Managed C++‎‎, ASP.NET, Delphi.NET, J#...).                                                                                                                                                           
                                                              Intuitive GUI                                                     An intuitive,  easy-to-operate GUI provides quick, comfortable   operation.                                                                                                                                                           
                                                              Command Line Support                                                     All features support command line invocation, and  event driven invocation by   Visual Studio Build Events. .NET Reactor  produces the finished product in the   same way you do.                                                                                                                                                           
                                                              Fairly priced                                                     Everyone needs  .NET Reactor, and .NET Reactor is priced to   make ownership affordable —  Compare  with other products and features 
                                                      Trust                                                     We                                                        trust our product.  .NET Reactor is                                                        protected by  itself.                                                                                                                                                           
                                                              Further Tools / Features                                                     Further tools  and features include a *ShareIt Module Generator*, *  Standalone* *License Generation Tool*, *Multi  Assembly Protection*, *Strong Name   Support*,*  Digital Certificate Support*, and even a* Phone License  Activation System*.*Supported Languages:*
C#‎‎
VB.NET
C++‎‎.NET
Delphi.NET
J#
MSIL
                                        and many more..

*Supported Platforms :*
Windows                                          98
Windows                                          ME
Windows                                          NT
Windows                                          2000
Windows                                          XP
Windows                                          Server 2003, 2008
Windows                                          Vista
Windows                                          7

*                                           Supported Platforms  (Mono) :*
Linux - SUSE, Novell, Red Hat
Mac - OS X 10.3, 10.4 
Solaris 8
BSD - OpenBSD, FreeBSD, NetBSD

----------


## Mrs.Net

> سازندگان این برنامه یه نسخه رایگان هم برای آزمایش گذاشتن که می تونید برای تست ازش استفاده کنید !(آخه اگه باهاش برنامه تو پروتکت کنی موقع اجرا شدن پیام میده)و نرم افزارشون هنوز هک نشده!


میشه بفرمایید براساس کدوم تحقیقات به این نتیجه رسیدید؟
آنپکر نسخه های قبلیش که موجوده (جستجو با گوگل) و الان نسخه 4 که برای سال 2009 هست کرک شدش هست (دیگه دنبال جدیدترش نگشتم شاید باشه)

بهرحال این برنامه ها باید پشتیبانی بشن چون مدام شکسته میشن

----------


## UnnamE

> آنپکر نسخه های قبلیش که موجوده (جستجو با گوگل) و الان نسخه 4 که برای سال  2009 هست کرک شدش هست (دیگه دنبال جدیدترش نگشتم شاید باشه)
> 
> بهرحال این برنامه ها باید پشتیبانی بشن چون مدام شکسته میشن


خدا بده برکت که چقدر خاطرخواه داره این CopyRight

----------


## Mrs.Net

> خدا بده برکت که چقدر خاطرخواه داره این CopyRight


 متوجه منظورتون نشدم اما شاید اگه شما به نقل قولی که تو پست قبلی من هست  دقت کنید ، متوجه منظور پست من بشوید.
برای اینکه این آف تاپیک نباشه (مثل پست بالا!) :
موقعی که میخواهید امن بودن و قدرت یک پکر امتحان کنید کافیه که تو نت عبارت unpack با اسم اون پکر جستجو کنید. و دراینصورت اینجا از امن بودنش تعریف کنید.
ممنون

----------


## Nima NT

> متوجه منظورتون نشدم اما شاید اگه شما به نقل قولی که تو پست قبلی من هست  دقت کنید ، متوجه منظور پست من بشوید.
> برای اینکه این آف تاپیک نباشه (مثل پست بالا!) :
> موقعی که میخواهید امن بودن و قدرت یک پکر امتحان کنید کافیه که تو نت عبارت unpack با اسم اون پکر جستجو کنید. و دراینصورت اینجا از امن بودنش تعریف کنید.
> ممنون


فقط با توجه به Unpack شدن یک برنامه نمیشه در مورد امنیت اون قضاوت کرد و این نوع برخورد اشتباه هست ، یک مثال میزنم تا مساله کاملا" روشن بشه ، فرض کنید 2 پروتکتور در اختیار داریم ، اولی پروتکتور Themida هست و دومی پروتکتور ZProtect هست ، هر جفت اینها آنپک شدن , آیا با توجه به آنپک شدن هر دوی این پروتکتورها میشه امنیت اونها رو صفر یا کم تلقی کرد ؟ آیا میشه هر جفت اونها رو یکسان در نظر گرفت ؟
پروتکتورها آنپک میشن ، کرک میشن ولی کسی نمیتونه امنیت اونها رو به طور مطلق مورد بررسی قرار بده ، چرا که میزان سنجش امنیت بسته به توانایی کراکر هست و این امری کاملا" نسبی هستش ، پس بهتر هست اگر تمایل به سنجش امنیت یک پکر یا پروتکتور دارید فقط به گوگل و عبارت Unpack اکتفا نکنید و از چند فرد با تجربه در زمینه مهندسی معکوس نیز مشورت بگیرید.

----------


## ali.aghdam

دوستان زیاد مهم نیست که آیا یک نر افزار هک شده یا قابل هک هست ،مهم عملکرد برنامه است!

توجه داشته باشید منظور من ورژن آخر بود یعنی 4.2  که البته هک شدشو نتونستم پیدا کنم لگه کسی داره بد جوری بهش نیاز دارم :کف کرده!:  (پ خ بده :قلب: )

----------


## Nima NT

> دوستان زیاد مهم نیست که آیا یک نر افزار هک شده یا قابل هک هست ،مهم عملکرد برنامه است!
> 
> توجه داشته باشید منظور من ورژن آخر بود یعنی 4.2  که البته هک شدشو نتونستم پیدا کنم لگه کسی داره بد جوری بهش نیاز دارم (پ خ بده)


اگر منظورتون Smart Assembly باشه ، کرک شده.
سرعت اینترنت چند روزی هست که خرابه ، خوب شد براتون آپلود میکنم.

----------


## Mrs.Net

> فقط با توجه به Unpack شدن یک برنامه نمیشه در مورد امنیت اون قضاوت کرد و این نوع برخورد اشتباه هست...





> اگر منظورتون Smart Assembly باشه ، کرک شده.
> سرعت اینترنت چند روزی هست که خرابه ، خوب شد براتون آپلود میکنم.


جناب Nima NT من همیشه بخش امنیت دنبال میکنم تمام پستهاشو با دقت . اینو گفتم که بدونید پستهای شما تلاش شما و برنامه ی شما هم میشناسم و قدردانی هم میکنم.
اما همین دو جوابی که به پست من و پست ali.aghdam دادید مشخص میشه که تاپیک از اول نخوندید و صرفا به آخرین پستها جواب دادید.
اگه از اول پستها میخوندید میفهمیدید که من در جواب ali.aghdam که گفته بود *تاحالا* شکسته نشده اون پست دادم و گفتم تو نت دنبال چی بگردند و  ali.aghdam هم راجب برنامه ای که خودشون معرفی کرده بود( .NET Reactor ) دنبال کرک شده میگشتن نه smart assembly !
بهرحال همه این تاپیک شد آف تاپیک منم دیگه پست نمیدم که خرابتر نشه دوستان ناراحت نشوند
موفق باشید

----------


## Nima NT

فرمایش شما کاملا" صحیحه و من از بابت اشتباهم عذرخواهی میکنم ولی من در قبال این جمله پست اول رو نوشتم.



> موقعی که میخواهید امن بودن و قدرت یک پکر امتحان کنید کافیه که تو نت عبارت unpack با اسم اون پکر جستجو کنید


چون این فرمایش شما یک حرف کلی هست و میشه نسبت به هر برنامه امنیتی اون رو بسط داد.
در هر حال اگر اشتباهی رخ داده عذر میخوام.

----------


## m110_110

سلام
حالا کسی نسخه اصلی این برنامه رو و یا کرکش رو داره؟

----------


## hojjatshariffam

> سلام
> حالا کسی نسخه اصلی این برنامه رو و یا کرکش رو داره؟


کسی نداره؟

----------


## h4sh3m

دوستان به نظر من همين MPress خودمون هم رايگان هست و هم دات نت رو هم پشتيباني مي كنه.

----------


## Nima NT

> دوستان به نظر من همين MPress خودمون هم رايگان هست و هم دات نت رو هم پشتيباني مي كنه.


تمام این موارد درسته ولی امنیت نداره.

----------


## hojjatshariffam

> تمام این موارد درسته ولی امنیت نداره.


پس چی کار کنیم؟

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
به سبک و روش های شخصی خیلی وابسته است می توانید تست کنید اگر برنامه ای را با Smart Assembly 4.0  محافظت کنید در 95 % موارد توسط DeSmart مجدد سورس باز می گردد ولی واقعا با سورس اصلی خیلی به نظر متفاوت می آید حال حساب کنید که یک برنامه تجاری باشد پیدا کردن یک سوزن در انبار کاه است خوب اگر الگوریتمهای مهم برنامه با یک کد Native نوشته شود و با پیچوندن به خورد دات نت داده شود باز هم سخت تر می شه ولی از هیچ خیلی بهتر است در ضمن سورس ارائه شده از طرف DeSmart دیگه برای استفاده تجاری 2 ریال ارزش نداره فقط بدرد سر در آوردن از روش امنیتی می خوره .

----------


## h4sh3m

يه كار ديگه هم مي شه كرد و اون هم اين كه بي خيال دات نت شد هم سرعت اجراي برنامه كم هست و هم امنيت.
به نظر من دلفي از همه بهتره.

----------


## hojjatshariffam

> يه كار ديگه هم مي شه كرد و اون هم اين كه بي خيال دات نت شد هم سرعت اجراي برنامه كم هست و هم امنيت.
> به نظر من دلفي از همه بهتره.


یعنی واقعا دلفی از C#‎‎قویتره؟ تو سرعت و امنیت؟تو امکانات چی ؟ تو قدرت الگوریتم سازی چی؟
واقعا اگه اینجوریه که چنج کنیم به دلفی
دوستان نظرشونو بدن

----------


## Nima NT

> یعنی واقعا دلفی از C#‎‎‎‎قویتره؟ تو سرعت و امنیت؟تو امکانات چی ؟ تو قدرت الگوریتم سازی چی؟
> واقعا اگه اینجوریه که چنج کنیم به دلفی
> دوستان نظرشونو بدن


هر که را بهر کاری ساخته اند ، دلفی ، دات نت و ... همه کاربرد مخصوص به خودشون رو دارن و کلا" نمیشه گفت کدوم یکی از دیگری بهتر هست و ... ولی در مورد امنیت میشه با قاطعیت گفت Native از دات نت بهتر هست ، اگر گفتم Native به این خاطر بود که فرقی نمیکنه این زبان دلفی باشه یا ++C.

----------


## hojjatshariffam

> هر که را بهر کاری ساخته اند ، دلفی ، دات نت و ... همه کاربرد مخصوص به خودشون رو دارن و کلا" نمیشه گفت کدوم یکی از دیگری بهتر هست و ... ولی در مورد امنیت میشه با قاطعیت گفت Native از دات نت بهتر هست ، اگر گفتم Native به این خاطر بود که فرقی نمیکنه این زبان دلفی باشه یا ++C.


خب پس اون قسمتای امنیتیشو با C++‎‎ یا دلفی بنویسیم 
امکانش هست؟
می دونم که می تونیم با استفاده از فایل های DLL این کار رو بکنیم ولی این رو هم میشه دور زد
می خوام تو خود برنامه از این کار استفاده کنم ، میشه؟ ، یا اینکه از اسمبلی (ولی خیلی سخت میشه فکر کنم)
کلا یه قسمتی از کد باشه که اون قسمتش موقع دکامپایل برنگرده
گیج شدم به خدا

----------


## hojjatshariffam

نظرتون در مورد جاوا چیه؟
آیا کد های جاوا قابل بازگشته؟
منظورم کد هایه که با NetBeans نوشته شده و تبدیل به فایل اجرائی میشه ، آیا فایل اجرائیش به کد بر میگرده؟
من با هاش کار نکردم ولی شنیدم که کد جاوا امنیتش بیشتره، ضمنا برای استفاده در کامپیوتر مقصد باید چیا روش نصب بشه؟ تو سی شارپ باید دات نت رو نصب کنیم ، تو جاوا چیا لازمه؟

----------


## hojjatshariffam

کسی نظری نداره؟

----------


## Nima NT

تا اونجایی که بنده اطلاع دارم جاوا هم مثل دات نت هست و ابزارهای Reflection برای اون هم موجوده ولی نه به تابلویی دات نت.

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
Java هم وضع خوبی نداره DJ Java Decompiler 3.11 قویترین ابزار برای DeComile برنامه های Java است

----------


## Mahdi8002

سلام چه جوری ميشه سورس برنامه های سي شارپ  رو از دست ادمای فوضول پنهان کنیم

----------


## Nima NT

جستجو کنید ....

----------


## Cracki

براي محافظت از فايلهاي دات نت يك واقعيت وجود داره كه تمام پروتكتورهايي كه براي دات نت وجود دارد فقط براي دلخوش كردن كاربران اين زبان هست و امنيتي ندارند.

----------


## Nima NT

اینطوری نیست ، آیا شما اگر یک قفل نسبتا" ضعیف در اختیار داشته باشید در خونتون رو چون قفل ضعیف هست نمی بندید ؟؟؟ یک امنیت نسبی بهتر از هیچی هست این رو من نمیگم ، شرط عقل میگه.

----------


## hojjatshariffam

بچه ها این پروتکتور ها چی کار میکنند با فایل اجرائی؟
خودمون نمی تونیم به نحوی کار پروتکتور رو بکنیم ، در این صورت پروتکتور فقط مخصوص خودمونه و خودمون فقط می دونیم که چی کار کردیم و اشخاص به قول معروف فضول ، دیگه دپروتکتوری نمی تونن گیر بیارند
کسی دقیقا می دونه ساختار فایل اجرائی رو چطوری دستکاری می کنند؟
این دات نت چطوری کامپایل می کنه که حتی کامنت ها هم برمیگردند چه برسه به دستورات ، مگه خود کد رو هم ذخیره می کنه جایی؟
کسی هست که یه دید کلی در مورد ساختار فایل کامپایل شده دات نت برامون ارائه بده؟

----------


## hojjatshariffam

> بچه ها این پروتکتور ها چی کار میکنند با فایل اجرائی؟
> خودمون نمی تونیم به نحوی کار پروتکتور رو بکنیم ، در این صورت پروتکتور فقط مخصوص خودمونه و خودمون فقط می دونیم که چی کار کردیم و اشخاص به قول معروف فضول ، دیگه دپروتکتوری نمی تونن گیر بیارند
> کسی دقیقا می دونه ساختار فایل اجرائی رو چطوری دستکاری می کنند؟
> این دات نت چطوری کامپایل می کنه که حتی کامنت ها هم برمیگردند چه برسه به دستورات ، مگه خود کد رو هم ذخیره می کنه جایی؟
> کسی هست که یه دید کلی در مورد ساختار فایل کامپایل شده دات نت برامون ارائه بده؟


بچه ها کسی نظری نداره؟
آیا نیاز به Ring0 داره؟ یا میشه یه کاریش کرد؟

----------


## quantomquery

> اینطوری نیست ، آیا شما اگر یک قفل نسبتا" ضعیف در اختیار داشته باشید در خونتون رو چون قفل ضعیف هست نمی بندید ؟؟؟ یک امنیت نسبی بهتر از هیچی هست این رو من نمیگم ، شرط عقل میگه.


خب اینطوری هم که نمی شه گفت 
دو جور ادم داریم
یا دنبالش نیستن : چه قفل بزاری چه نزاری کاری به کدت ندارن
یا دنبالشن که شونصد تا برنامه برای اینکار دارن تا بتونن حال کدت رو بگیرن

----------


## si6arp

من شنیدم یه برنامه ای هست که برنامه رو باهاش پروتکت میکنی و وقتی میخوای دی کامپایل کنی برنامه رو سورس میکنه ولی تمام کد های برنامه نویسی شده رو خالی نشون میده یعنی مثل :


private void button2_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
         
        }

----------


## FastCode

> من شنیدم یه برنامه ای هست که برنامه رو باهاش پروتکت میکنی و وقتی میخوای دی کامپایل کنی برنامه رو سورس میکنه ولی تمام کد های برنامه نویسی شده رو خالی نشون میده یعنی مثل :
> 
> 
> private void button2_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
>         {
>          
>         }


 reflector وقتی قاطی میکنه اینطوری نشون میده.با برنامه های دیگه میشه کد رو دید.

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

اینایی که می گین برای رفلکتور شاید مشکل باشه ولی کسی که می خواد کرک کنه MSIL رو بلده و اگه این ابزار ها هم نباشن مشکل زیادی براش پیش نمیاد و میتونه کد رو دست کاری کنه

----------


## Nima NT

> اینایی که می گین برای رفلکتور شاید مشکل باشه ولی کسی که می خواد کرک کنه  MSIL رو بلده و اگه این ابزار ها هم نباشن مشکل زیادی براش پیش نمیاد و  میتونه کد رو دست کاری کنه


اگر کاربری بتونه MSIL رو باز کنه به احتمال 90% میتونه مشکل Reflector رو هم حل کنه.

----------


## si6arp

ولی واقعا" من تا حالا قوی تر از SmartAssembly ندیدم. به نظر من در حال حاضر بهترن گزینه میتونه همین SmartAssembly باشه.

----------


## Nima NT

> ولی واقعا" من تا حالا قوی تر از SmartAssembly ندیدم. به نظر من در حال حاضر بهترن گزینه میتونه همین SmartAssembly باشه.


متاسفانه واقعیت بر خلاف این هست ، این برنامه هم به سادگی DeObfuscate میشه.

----------


## si6arp

خود برنامه Smart.... خیلی گزینه های مختلفی داره . من تست کردم. خیلی خوب جواب داد با اکسر De... ها هم تست کردم . کد رو نمیباره و یا اگر بیاره تمام کد ها رو غلط غولوط و به صورت سیمبول میاره  :چشمک:

----------


## Nima NT

> خود برنامه Smart.... خیلی گزینه های مختلفی داره . من تست کردم. خیلی خوب جواب داد با اکسر De... ها هم تست کردم . کد رو نمیباره و یا اگر بیاره تمام کد ها رو غلط غولوط و به صورت سیمبول میاره


این برنامه یک سد امنیتی برای جلوگیری از دیکامپایل شدن برنامه شما ایجاد میکنه که به راحتی میشه این سد امنیتی رو از بین برد به نحوی که سورس برنامه به صورت کاملا" خوانا نمایش داده بشه.

----------


## si6arp

> این برنامه یک سد امنیتی برای جلوگیری از دیکامپایل شدن برنامه شما ایجاد میکنه که به راحتی میشه این سد امنیتی رو از بین برد به نحوی که سورس برنامه به صورت کاملا" خوانا نمایش داده بشه.


خب خیلی مشتاق هستم که بدونم چه برنامه یا روشی هست که این کار رو باهاش میشه انجام داد !

----------


## Nima NT

شما یه نمونه برنامه با اسمارت محافظت  و ضمیمه کنید تا نتیجه رو ملاحظه بفرمائید ( به علت قوانین سایت از ارائه و آموزش روش کرک نرم افزار معذور هستم ).

----------


## hamed_gibago

> یعنی واقعا دلفی از C#‎‎‎قویتره؟ تو سرعت و امنیت؟تو امکانات چی ؟ تو قدرت الگوریتم سازی چی؟
> واقعا اگه اینجوریه که چنج کنیم به دلفی
> دوستان نظرشونو بدن


دلفي منقرض شده رفته
يه كم فكر كنيد 
چي چي رو سوئيچ كنيم رو دلفي
باز مي گفتي ++‍‍‍C كه هيچ وقت منقرض نمي شه
چون پايه است

----------


## maktab

من هم درگیر این موضوع هستم!! مطالب رو خوندم. چندتا سوال برام پیش آمده:
آیا کد هایی که بصورت محلی (Native) کامپایل شدن قابل بازگشت نیستن؟ یعنی نمیشه کدها رو برگردون؟
اگر اینطوریه! پس به نظر من فقط قسمت امنیت برنامه رو با C++‎‎‎ بنویسیم. حالا چطوری این کار رو بکنیم که قابل بازگشت نباشه؟
مثلا من می خوام با سی شارپ برنامه طراحی کنم ولی یه قفل نرم افزاری دارم و اگر کدهای اون قفل رو با سی شارپ بنویسم زود همه چیز لو میره!! برای همین می خوام با C++‎‎ بنویسم. باید اون رو dll کنم؟ اینطوری باز لو نمیره؟

----------


## araelectronic@ymail.com

با سلام خدمت اساتید محترم
این بحث امنیت در دات نت برای من هم واقعا مشکل ساز شده چندین بار در این سایت سوال کردم ولی جواب قطعی نگرفتم . با توجه به راحتی برنامه نویسی در دات نت و امکانات آن خیلیها ترجیح میدن که با اون کار کنند ولی بحث ریسورس شدن در آن بسیار مشکلساز هست . بعنوان مثال اگر بخواهیم از از قفل سخت افزاری در برنامه استفاده کنیم یا الگوریتمهای خاص که اهمیت بالایی دارند بخواهیم در برنامه داشته باشیم عملا تحت دات نت هیچ امنیتی نخواهند داشت ، حال راهکار قطعی و نهایی چیست ؟ آیا دات نت را کنار بگذاریم و سراغ دلفی یا C++‎ بریم یا اینکه یا قسمتهای مهم را با Native  بشکل dll  بنویسیم یا راه بهتری وجود داره ؟ واقعا چیکار باید کرد ؟ از اساتید تقاضا دارم اگر ممکن هست یک روال  کار برای این امنیت تعیین بکنند تا همه بر اساس اون کار بکنند و تا حدودی خیال برنامه نویسها راحت بشه .

با تشکر

----------


## Nima NT

برای دات نت نمیشه به صورت 100% اطمینان داد که سورس شما در صورت محافظت غیر قابل بازگشت هست ولی برنامه هایی وجود دارن که میتونن این کار رو تا حد بالایی انجام بدن که لااقل افرادی در سطوح مبتدی و متوسط توانایی بازگرداندن سورس کد شما رو نداشته باشن ، اگر خواستید از نمونه هایی ایرانی استفاده کنید *حفاظ* یکی از این برنامه ها هستش و اگر خواستید میتونید از نمونه های خارجی استفاده کنید ولی به نظر من بهتر هست به خاطر وجود ابزارهای آنپکر و DeObfuscator برای محصولات خارجی به خاطر داشتن پشتیبانی منظم از نسخه های ارجینال اون استفاده کنید و به خاطر داشته باشید که Native کردن بخشی از یک برنامه دات نتی هیچ وقت راهکار مناسبی نخواهد بود.

موفق باشید.

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> دلفي منقرض شده رفته
> يه كم فكر كنيد


کی به این نتیجه رسیدید؟!؟

----------


## ساسان کریمی

> فقط و فقط می خواهند نرم افزارشان را به افراد بی اطلاع بفروشند و آنها را سرکیسه کنند و هیچ خدماتی در قبال ایرادات و مشکلات پروتکتور ارایه نخواهند کرد


این که حفاظ نیست باید گفت برق سه فاز چون همه برنامه نویسها رو میگیره فقط مواظب باشید که گول نخورید چون سر من رو هم با همین حرفهای الکی کلاه گذاشت.

----------


## ASKaffash

> شما یه نمونه برنامه با اسمارت محافظت و ضمیمه کنید تا نتیجه رو ملاحظه بفرمائید ( به علت قوانین سایت از ارائه و آموزش روش کرک نرم افزار معذور هستم ).


سلام
من قبلا گذاشتم کسی ما را قابل ندونست.
لطفا به این لینک نگاه کنید :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...ین-کنید

----------


## Nima NT

آخه این مربوط میشه به خیلی وقت پیش ، قبلتر ها این کار به صورت دستی انجام میشد که کار ساده ای نبود ولی الان براش ابزارهای اتوماتیک طراحی شده که کار Deobfuscation رو بسیار بسیار ساده کرده.

----------


## Beginner2013

به نظر من همین Dotfuscator خود VS در بسیاری موارد برا مخفی سازه سورس کافیه، چون خیلی موقع ها نوشتن یه برنامه به صرفه تر از کرک کردن اون هست.البته همونطور که گفتم در بیش تر موارد.
خدایی همین کسایی که اینجا کامنت گذاشتید چه برنامه بزرگ مهمی با دات نت نوشتید که می خواید سورسو اونو رو به شدت مخفی کنید.

----------


## Nima NT

خیلی برنامه ها میتونه سورسشون حساس باشه ، به عنوان مثال شما بیا یه برنامه OCR ساده برای برنامه های فارسی بنویس ، آیا تمایل دارید روش ابتکاری شما رو من هم بدونم ؟ مسلما" خیر بنابراین بزرگی یا کوچکی یک برنامه دلیل نمیشه که برنامه نویس نخواد سورس اون رو محافظت کنه ، هر برنامه ای چه بزرگ چه کوچک براش زحمت کشیده شده و همین دلیل برای حفاظت کفایت میکنه.

----------

